# cp vs loomis



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

picked up a cast pro 10'...1-4oz
going out tommorrow to compare it to my 11'....1-3oz loomis
head to head to see which one i'm gonna keep
should be fun


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i wont be getting rid of my 10' cp any time soon..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

well that cp is a nice rod.
light and powerful but a little stiffer than i expected.
seems to like 3-4oz better than 1-2.
it felt a little short to me for surf work.
with 3 oz the loomis out threw it by 30 yds but that might have been because of the extra foot.
i'm going to try them both monday before i make a decision on which one to keep.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

If you decide to keep the CP,I would like to buy the gloomis.THX


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

hi doug,
the more i dwell on it the more i think i must be crazy to consider getting rid of the loomis.
it is such a nice rod...light,good length,throws 1-3 well and fights fish super.
i'll keep it till a super rod comes along.
but when i do sell it i will offer it to you first.

the cp is nice also but i don't know if i need 2 rods so close in size and rating.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> well that cp is a nice rod.
> light and powerful but a little stiffer than i expected.
> seems to like 3-4oz better than 1-2.
> it felt a little short to me for surf work.
> ...


FB, What were the actual numbers.? 30 yards is much more than I would expect even with the loomis at 11'.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

heres how i got comparison...
ithrew the cp with a kingfish rig and a 3oz sinker and counted the turns while retrieving.
i took off reel and rig and put them on the loomis and did the same cast and retrieve.
3 casts with each outfit
reel was a penn sargus 4000 with 20#braid which has a line retrieve rate of 34"
cp was 97-101 turns.....loomis was 128-131 turns
not exact i know but i just wanted a comparison not actual numbers.
that equates to about 100yds vs 130 yds

i really did like the feel of the cp and think maybe it would be better for plugging than soaking bait.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My curiosity is up... 

Does anyone (local prefered) have a loomis 11' 1-3 that would be willing to get together with me for a bit of testing? I'll throw in casting critique and tune-up. 

I'd really like to see the difference on a measured field.

Tommy


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Going fishing without my 10' cast pro is just plain out of the question.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tommy,i wish i was local so you could try mine.
to put things in perspective i'm not saying the cp couldn't throw further with a power cast.
i was just throwing them with a fishing cast that i use in tournaments when fishing in crowded conditions.
what have you thrown with that rod?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Stew,
As Tony Kornheiser would say, I know you are a "man of the Pomps"...
You use this rod for them? For bait?
Or for slinging metal?
I have one in the on deck circle with a builder right now and was thinging that it was something that might play on both sides of that fence...
Tom


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

got the blank and goodies from fishsticks here in ral.. I needed a rod for when I was restricted in what I could get to the beach, I figured 10' was between the 8' and 12' lengths. The trick is , I paired it with a 5500CT lime green. Sideplates from ltd. ed. 6500 pro rocket, cut spool release button prevents popping into gear.CT bar from H.Jack. ABEC5 stainless bearings Gdr center mag.. This setup works for the ol' man. This rod is tops!! It's a Flea rod.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmmm... 
Makes me re-think my decision to have it wrapped spinning...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AFAW Estuary is a Flea Rod......


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

O.K. Then I recon I'll call it a 10' surf rod. Been to the Estuary museum in washington N.C. . and did some shrimping in the estuary but never thought needing a rod there cause mosquitoes are REAL bad. lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL....I kinda stayed to myself in Bath Creek with the Doormats.....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I use an Allstar 10'6" light with a 6500 as my flea slash Pompano rod works well for me and throws 3 oz. and a pompano rig bye, bye.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Liking this thread better all the time ... building me a Flea Rig


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

heading out early to the flea circus to buy a flea bag to hold all my sand fleas so I can get some flea bites.


----------

